# Frozen concentrate wine



## kutya (Dec 19, 2006)

I know I have seen it posted here, but can't seem to find the recipe. could someone post the recipe for Welches Frozen white concentrate. I'm thinking my empty carboy is calling out to be filled. Thank you. jh


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes there is a recipe here someplace...I did a Search and it didn't come up right away.

Here is a Site with a recipe

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/request182.asp

This is a Site with many recipes for various wines

http://www.honeycreek.us/recipe.htm

This looks like the same recipe as the first one...

http://www.honeycreek.us/wine120.htm

There was one onmywinerecipes.combut I can't get that Site to come up*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## kutya (Dec 27, 2006)

Here is my Welches Niagara Grape on day 2. The litle guy is orange.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm not to fond of my Welche's Niagara yet. I hope it gets much better.
It is about three months aged now with a little of oaking that I did.
Didnt care for it before I oaked it and still not crazy about it.


----------



## kutya (Dec 27, 2006)

Wade dpn't say that....


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 20, 2007)

i had done a welches niagra that i oaked then back sweetened to a fairly sweet level (about 7% sugars). after 3 months i was very, very disappointed with it. after 7 months - well, let's say i'm starting on another batch to replenish the first. it definately improved with some age...


----------



## Wade E (Feb 20, 2007)

Sorry about that Kutya, how is yours coming along?


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 20, 2007)

I did a small batch a little over a year ago, and didn't like it, but I had some about a month ago and it's not bad at all. Needs a little more body, but it's got a good flavor.


----------



## pkcook (Feb 20, 2007)

Pretty much the same with my Niagara. I made a gallon and didn't care much about about it early on and oaked mine as well and the jury is still out! I'm not impressed with it as of yet! I much prefer the welch's red than the white!


----------



## Waldo (Feb 21, 2007)

kutya, I would recommend getting a bottle or two of the white concentrate from George to add to the batch. 
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=6376
That along with a couple pounds of bananas and I believe you will have a nice wine


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 21, 2007)

I made a batch of Niagara Wine...I used gallons of Old Orchard ready to drink juice, then I wanted to beef it up....added some frozen Niagara concentrate, then some WinExpert White Grape Concentrate...it has plenty of flavor and lots of body...but finished with a sweet taste....We are not fond of sweeter wines...It would have made a great **Sparkling** wine...


----------



## kutya (Feb 21, 2007)

Waldo said:


> kutya, I would recommend getting a bottle or two of the white concentrate from George to add to the batch.
> http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=6376
> That along with a couple pounds of bananas and I believe you will have a nice wine




Thanks Waldo. I did add Bananas to mine. It's still sitting in the carboy. I tried it about a month ago, and it was bitter. I will have to back sweeten it. It's trying to clear now. The airlock has been flat for some time now. I'm thinking I will add some superKlear to it. I'm going to let it sit another month, then play with it some. Anyone suggest sweeting it? Should I use another can of Welches, or just use sugar???? We prefer a semi sweet wine, so I'm sure this will be consumed... SG .990*Edited by: kutya *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 21, 2007)

If you want a full bodied, foxy, grapey, semi sweet white wine...you might like this...

My intention was to make the wine with just grape juices and no sugar...but did have to add a bit of sugar to bring the S.G. up....then the small amount of sugar was too much...don't you hate that?

-9 64 oz bottles of Old Orchard White Niagara grape juice
- 6 cans frozen concentrate Niagara white grape juice
- 2 bottles WinExpert White Grape Concentrate
- 1 1/2# sugar
- 3 tsp liquid tannin
- 3 tsp acid blend
- 3 tsp Pectic Enzyme
- 6 tsp Bentonite in 1 gallon water [buzz it in blender then add to more water]
- NO Campden tablets....figured the Niagara had some in it

Next day:
- 6 tsp Yeast Nutrient
- 3 tsp Yeast Energizer
- Lalvin EC 1118 Yeast

Beginning S.G. 1.100 [a bit too high] should have left the sugar out.
Ending S.G. .997

This wine is full bodied, foxy and a tad sweet for us....would have been great made into **Sparkling** Wine.


----------



## nasv (Jul 2, 2007)

I don't mean to hi-jack this thread, but I thought my question might fit in it.

I'm planning on making some red-wine from Welch's 100% grape juice (concord). My goal is a full-bodied off-dry wine. I have found varying recipes but they all look something like the one on the FVW site: http://www.finevinewines.com/Concord_Grape_Recipe_Frozen.htm

These recipes call for anywhere between 20 and 25 oz of welch's concentrate (two 11.5 oz containers or three-and-a-half 6 oz containers), and my question is: doesn't this seem too little????

I may be totally off on my conversions



but that's about only one-fifth or 20% concentrate and 80% water to make 1 gallon. I've actually never-used the concentrate, but it just seems like it would be pretty thin. Is this the case? Are the wines actually very light bodied? What happens if I add more concentrate, will this throw off the sugars/acids too much? What's my point-of-no-return here? Should I add raisins instead for body?

Thanks in advance! I'm hoping to predict the problems before I experience them!

Cheers,
-Nico


*Edited by: nasv *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jul 3, 2007)

Highly recomend Franks X-71 Nico, if nothing else just reading this thread is a gas.
http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=624


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 3, 2007)

I think the recipes on Jack Keller's Site as well as from others who have made it suggest 2 or 3 cans of frozen [12oz] concentrate. I have made the Welch's wines and add red grape concentrate to the Concord. I think you could add raisins for body too....Oak chips add a nice touch too.


----------



## nasv (Jul 3, 2007)

JWMINNESOTA said:


> Highly recomend Franks X-71 Nico, if nothing else just reading this thread is a gas.
> http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=624



That was definitely one of the most interesting reads in a while! Talk about concentrated!

I think for my gallon not-so-experimental-maybe-just-a-little-bit welch's batch, I will simply start with the recipe and try and learn to make adjustments to the starting must to hopefully move toward my goal of a full bodied off-dry wine. We shall see!

-Nico


----------



## nasv (Jul 3, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> I think the recipes on Jack Keller's Site as well as from others who have made it suggest 2 or 3 cans of frozen [12oz] concentrate. I have made the Welch's wines and add red grape concentrate to the Concord. I think you could add raisins for body too....Oak chips add a nice touch too.



2 or 3 cans sounds pretty consistent with what I've been seeing. I think I'll start with 3 cans and see where this takes me. I'm not so worried about SG as I think I could adjust it (or simply withhold extra granulated sugar), but I want to make sure I don't mess up the acid balance.

Thanks for the tip about the oak! I was thinking about it for this batch and I think I will definitely proceed that way!

-Nico


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jul 3, 2007)

Nico I actually did make a concord some time back, used the recipe from the Winemakers Recipe Handbook:
3pts Pure Juice (welch's or equivalent)
5pts Water
3 1/4 cup Sugar
2tsp Acid Blend
1/2 tsp Pectic Enzyme
1 tsp Nutrient
1 Campden, Crushed
Yeast ( I used Montrachet)
Starting SG 1.090
Acid .65%


I have had mixed results with raisins, depends on what quality you can get I suppose, haven't tried oak, sounds good though. This was a hit here, very smooth, and early drinker.


----------



## nasv (Jul 3, 2007)

JWMINNESOTA said:


> Nico I actually did make a concord some time back, used the recipe from the Winemakers Recipe Handbook:
> 3pts Pure Juice (welch's or equivalent)
> 5pts Water
> 3 1/4 cup Sugar
> ...



Thanks, JW!

I also have that book and I think I'll follow the frozen concentrate version. I also was thinking of using montrachet due to its low alcohol tolerance; I figured I could start with a relatively high specific gravity and have some residual sugar. I'm going to have to free up a carboy for this soon! This is fun!!!!


----------



## nasv (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm started this 1-gallon batch of wine based on Welch's Concord Frozen
Concentrate. I created the must on Sunday evening, SG @ 1.086 (TA
0.8%) (you can actually see the creation here http://www.tintorecords.com/tv/53/epi-10-tintotv-welchs-based-wine-you-say ). I let the must rest for 24 hours and Monday night I pitched the
Montrachet-based yeast-starter, and fermentation started quickly. I was
SHOCKED to see that now (Tuesday night), about 24 hours after pitching
the yeast starter, the SG plummeted to 1.020!!! I did notice that the
temperature of the must was unusually high, almost 90 deg F! I stayed
up tonight and racked the wine into a glass carboy.

My other
gallon batches, in the exact same conditions, usually took around 3
days till "racking range", but this is the first time I use Montrachet
(previous batches have been with 71B) and the first time that I see the
must so warm. Seems pretty unusual for me, but I'm just curious if any
of you have had similar experiences with quick fermentations?

I gave it a taste, not bad but not too complex either, we'll see how it continues to develop.

Cheers,
-Nico


----------



## Waldo (Aug 8, 2007)

It will be pretty good nasv served with a club soda over crushed ice. The high tems are not unusdual for a wine that is fermenting that quickly. You can slow it down by by various cooling methods but with the Frozen Concentrate I don't think it will make that much difference.


----------

